# OK guys, I finally have everything together!



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I still haven't applied the latex yet, and am working on what to do with my hair, but here is the complete outfit:
I'm quite pleased with the hat, even though I didn't know it was that small when I bought it on Ebay! It's a fascinator, which I wasn't too thrilled about, but it looks a lot better than I imagined.

My fiance had a cape so I've took a pic wearing that, and others without it. 
Which looks better? 
WITH - 









WITHOUT - 









If I go with, I'm going to have to try tying it around my shoulders/arms, which shouldn't be too much of a problem, but it looks ridiculous around the neck! (More pictures are in my '08 Prep album' here

And it does look better with the veil out of my eyes, but I didn't take many pics like that!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd say go with the cape. You can probably pin it so you can slip your upper arms and shoulders into it. It sets off the white portions of the costume.

Eric
________
XT250


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

My vote is for the cape......you are very fair skinned and having the black up top helps to balance everything out.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Definately with the cape.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I vote for with cape too.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

With the cape.

Too bad about the hat. Seems like they should have stated the size if it was not a full size hat.


----------



## Onawhim (Aug 22, 2008)

GREAT job! I like it with the cape better, just adds more to it.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Super costume. You did a great job.

Definitely would use the cape.

This year I am going to be a swinging Granny in a large skirt and a shawl rather than a cape.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Go with the cape it accentuates the outfit which looks very nice the hat is just right wear your hair up exposing the neck just my 2 cents


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input! I do actually prefer it with the cape visually, but not for comfort(it was getting in the way just trying it on!!). Though the thing is.........a friend told me he is wearing a very similar cape!!
I am planning to take it and wear it, then take it off when I feel more comfortable at the party, just like you would with a jacket!  I'll make sure I have some pics taken in it too!! 

DeathDealer, they _MAY_ have stated the size of the hat, but I was that excited about it, I just went for it. I wasn't planing to lose out again, haha!



slightlymad said:


> wear your hair up exposing the neck just my 2 cents


I think someone else on here said that. I am still considering though. I was thinking of trying to put in ringlets to look 19th century-ish, though I'm not 100% on that yet. Any other hair(even make-up{natural-ish for the "good half" of my face}, as I have latex for the mask area) opinions are welcome.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree - go with the cape. I think it's a pretty costume.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You look gorgeous!! Definitely go with the cape, it does balance the light/dark elements. Hair up, I think. Can't wait to see pics of the final costume. Excellent work!!


----------

